#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Интервью Лама Сонам Дордже: Лама Сонам Дордже - это миф

## Olle

*Лама Сонам Дордже: Лама Сонам Дордже - это миф*
Коротко о себе: Лама Сонам Дордже - это миф. Такого человека в природе не существует. Есть некий фантом, призрак, который появляется иногда в виде одного человека, а иногда в виде нескольких людей, которые сообща способствуют распространению учения Будды на постсоветском пространстве. Возможно, если набрать в интернете такое имя, то там будут разные фотографии, ссылки на разные сайты, сообщения о разных семинарах этого Ламы, но вряд ли это будет полностью отражать реальную картину.
Дата интервью: 16-05-2011

Полностью интервью:
http://www.sunhome.ru/interview/excl...iew/pozdnyakov

----------

Caddy (26.05.2011), Kassius (28.05.2011), Rushny (26.05.2011), Samadhi Undercover (27.05.2011), Svarog (27.05.2011), Vidyadhara (28.05.2011), Дордже (26.05.2011), Карма Палджор (27.05.2011), Марица (27.05.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.05.2011), Пема Дролкар (01.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.05.2011), Эделизи (03.10.2013)

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Друзья,

Чокгюр Лингпа - не эманация Падмасамбхавы. Он эманация Дамдзина, сына Трисонг Дэуцена.
Вся наша жизнь - миф. Например, существует миф о том, что один лама делал ритрит в Тибете.

----------

Denli (27.05.2011), Дондог (27.05.2011), Сергей Хос (02.06.2011)

----------


## Джигме

Статья ни о чем.

----------

Denli (01.06.2011)

----------


## Olle

> Друзья,
> Чокгюр Лингпа - не эманация Падмасамбхавы. Он эманация Дамдзина, сына Трисонг Дэуцена.
> Вся наша жизнь - миф. Например, существует миф о том, что один лама делал ритрит в Тибете.


Царь Лха Тхотхори принес Дхарму в Тибет, и она распространилась при царе Сонгцен Гампо. Позднее, царь Трисонг Децен очень сильно помог Тибету, пригласив много великих учителей, например, Гуру Ринпоче, Вималамитру, отчего Дхарма очень широко распространилась. У Трисонг Децена было три сына. Второй, Лхасей Лоцзава, известный также как Муруб Ценпо, позднее тринадцать раз рождался как тертон. Великий тертон Терчен Чокгьюр Лингпа был последним из этих тринадцати.
...........................
С этим рекомендательным письмом Чокгьюр Лингпа отправился увидеть Джамьянга Кхьенце. Кхьенце Ринпоче немедленно приветствовал его, сказав, что *Чоклинг не отличен от Гуру Ринпоче.* 
А еще:  
 ...Палтрул Ринпоче встал среди народа и громко провозгласил: “*Нет разницы между Чокгьюр Лингпа и Сангье Лингпа*. Получить эту передачу - все равно, что получить ее от самого Сангье Лингпа.

В интервью же еще есть дальше " *эманацией Падмасамбхавы и многих других просветлённых существ*", нужно было Вам дальше комментировать и открывать людям глаза.

Это все есть в *биографии Чокгьюр Лингпа*. http://choklingtersar.narod.ru/teach/11.htm
И для очень многих Чокгьюр Лингпа был не отличен от *Гуру Ринпоче*.

Не все же люди, умеющие читать и писать по-русски, так долго занимаются практикой и много знают об этом как Вы, для кого-то это интервью может стать отправной точкой в буддизме.

----------

Forsh (31.05.2011), Аньезка (31.05.2011), Враджа (31.05.2011), Дондог (01.06.2011), Дордже (31.05.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (31.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2011)

----------


## Dron

> *Лама Сонам Дордже: Лама Сонам Дордже - это миф*
> Коротко о себе: лама Сонам Дордже - это миф. Такого человека в природе не существует. Есть некий фантом, призрак, который появляется иногда в виде одного человека, а иногда в виде нескольких людей, которые сообща способствуют распространению учения Будды на постсоветском пространстве. Возможно, если набрать в интернете такое имя, то там будут разные фотографии, ссылки на разные сайты, сообщения о разных семинарах этого ламы, но вряд ли это будет полностью отражать реальную картину.


Либо лама Сонам Дордже в юмористических целях обыгрывает феномен "нирманакайи" в современных масс медиа, либо реально претендует на статус Арьи, первое представляется более вероятным.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.06.2011)

----------


## Forsh

А что собственно в этом эпатажного? То что личность является мифом, которой в природе не существует, то что наши социальные роли подобны фантомам - один на работе, другой дома, третий на БФе, например, то что все это не отражает реальную картину? Так это каждый может о себе так сказать, если конечно хватит смелости увидеть в своем я иллюзорность. А что бы это произнести еще и публично, в этом нужно быть не просто убежденным, но и осознавать это, и желательно непрерывно, а то в перерывах между осознаванием иллюзорности наша фантомная личность быстренько вернет себе власть и объяснит вам разницу между "философскими идеями" и "конкретной реальностью".

----------

Эделизи (03.10.2013)

----------


## Dron

> А что бы это произнести еще и публично, в этом нужно быть не просто убежденным, но и осознавать это, и желательно непрерывно, а то в перерывах между осознаванием иллюзорности наша фантомная личность быстренько вернет себе власть и объяснит вам разницу между "философскими идеями" и "конкретной реальностью".


Нет, чтобы произнести это публично, нужно просто произнести этот публично.

----------


## Forsh

Это же интервью. Представьте, у вас хотят взять интервью, как у некоторой исключительной личности, а ваше убеждение с понятием личности уже никак не сочетается, естественно, с самого начала предупредить, что вы меня немного не за того принимаете. По моему в этом смысле это и было сказано.

----------


## Dron

> Это же интервью. Представьте, у вас хотят взять интервью, как у некоторой исключительной личности,


Тогда просто не надо давать интервью.

----------


## Forsh

Это интервью о Дхарме, о буддизме для людей, которые имеют об этом очень приблизительную информацию или слышат об этом впервые. Пусть читают.

----------


## Dron

И что, для начала надо грузануть их призраками?

----------


## Forsh

Придумайте свои эпитеты для описания иллюзорности личности

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Одно могу сказать. Лама Олег ЗНАЕТ, что говорит, знает, - кому, и знает - ЗАЧЕМ :Smilie: 

Всяческий респект и благодарность ему.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (02.06.2011), Svarog (01.06.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (01.06.2011), Рахель (05.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.06.2011)

----------


## Джыш

> Например, существует миф о том, что один лама делал ритрит в Тибете.


Развенчайте пожалуйста.

----------

Svarog (01.06.2011), Аминадав (01.06.2011), Дондог (01.06.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.06.2011)

----------


## Dron

> призрак, который появляется иногда в виде одного человека, а иногда в виде нескольких людей,


Как это понять?

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> Развенчайте пожалуйста.


Зайдите в поисковую систему, сделайте запрос и получите ответ...Лама Сонам Дордже (Олег Поздняков) – первый русский практикующий-йогин, прошедший полный курс теоретического и практического обучения тибетскому буддизму Ваджраяны в Непале, Индии и Тибете. 

В каком именно монастыре Тибета? 
Главная парамита в дзогчене - парамита скромности. А когда начинают с пиара - увольте, мне нет до этого дела.

----------

Denli (02.06.2011), Дондог (02.06.2011), Сергей Хос (02.06.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Как это понять?


Нирманакая  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (02.06.2011)

----------


## Аньезка

> Зайдите в поисковую систему, сделайте запрос и получите ответ...Лама Сонам Дордже (Олег Поздняков) – первый русский практикующий-йогин, прошедший полный курс теоретического и практического обучения тибетскому буддизму Ваджраяны в Непале, Индии и Тибете. 
> 
> В каком именно монастыре Тибета? 
> Главная парамита в дзогчене - парамита скромности. А когда начинают с пиара - увольте, мне нет до этого дела.



То есть, правильно ли я поняла, что Вы, основываясь на поисковом запросе, выдвинули обвинение в том, что лама Сонам Дордже говорит неправду насчет своего ретрита?

----------

Svarog (02.06.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2011)

----------


## Дордже

> Зайдите в поисковую систему, сделайте запрос и получите ответ...Лама Сонам Дордже (Олег Поздняков) – первый русский практикующий-йогин, прошедший полный курс теоретического и практического обучения тибетскому буддизму Ваджраяны в Непале, Индии и Тибете. 
> 
> В каком именно монастыре Тибета? 
> Главная парамита в дзогчене - парамита скромности. А когда начинают с пиара - увольте, мне нет до этого дела.


Уважаемый Пэма Бэнза, вот 
 скан рекомендательного письма Чоки Нима Ринпоче, в котором есть все ответы на ваши вопросы.

----------

Аньезка (02.06.2011), Артем Тараненко (02.06.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.06.2011), Пема Дролкар (05.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2011)

----------


## Джыш

> А когда начинают с пиара - увольте, мне нет до этого дела.


Почему тогда сплетни пересказываете?

----------

Svarog (02.06.2011), Артем Тараненко (02.06.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.06.2011)

----------


## Sadhak

Я сам слышал от Чоки Нима Ринпоче несколько раз, что Олег Поздняков не сам рвался обратно в Россию нас поучать, а был чуть ли не пинками буквально насильно выслан обратно в Россию по желанию и воле своего учителя распространять Дхарму - "научили тебя, теперь иди учи других, отдай долг своему учителю". И давно уехал бы обратно, если бы ему это разрешил его Учитель. А так и храм надо строить и нас не всегда, мягко говоря, самых благодарных и способных учеников учить. А реклама и пиар в 2005г был нужен чтобы хотя бы представить себя нашей публике, ибо он был послан именно учить, а не от ретритов 7-летних отдыхать тут. "Поднимет храм - разрешу вернуться в ретрит" - сам слышал от ЧНР этой осенью.

----------

Rushny (02.06.2011), Samadhi Undercover (02.06.2011), Zosia (04.06.2011), Игорь Эдвардович (05.06.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.06.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (02.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2011)

----------


## Sadhak

Ну, вот как еще скромнее? Не 7 лет сидел в ретрите, а "некоторое время"? Не "полный курс теоретического и практического обучения", а "забегал на занятия"? Не получал "многочисленные *персональные* наставления и посвящения от таких выдающихся и известных Мастеров как Ургьен Тулку Ринпоче, Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче, Чоклинг Ринпоче, Чогье Тричен Ринпоче, Беру Кхенце Ринпоче, Сакья Тризин Ринпоче, Его Святейшество 17-й Кармапа, Трангу Ринпоче, Тенга Ринпоче, Чатрал Ринпоче, Цултрим Гьяцо Ринпоче и Джигме Ринпоче", а изредка бывал на стадионах, где несколько тысяч человек разом получали учение? Так будет скромнее? Как еще надо написать, чтобы нам себя представить именно в той роли, в которой он сюда был послан, причем не по своему желанию? 
У нас избыток "авторизованных" русских учителей в России или он может нашел такой удачный способ бабла тут напилить? У нас тут за подвиг обычно считается "любезность оказать", а так жертвовать личной практикой чтобы делать тут что-то, разгребать все это и иметь терпение и сострадание выслушивать за это все на себя выливаемое - это ли не показатель действительной глубины практики? Легче быть добрым и сострадательным в условиях естественно к этому располагающих, а есть у кого сомнения по нашей ситуации в России исходя даже из обычного стиля общения хотя бы на форуме?

----------

Karma Sherab (03.06.2011), Николя (23.07.2015), Светлана Тарасевич (02.06.2011), Тао (04.06.2011)

----------


## Denli

> Ну, вот как еще скромнее? Не 7 лет сидел в ретрите, а "некоторое время"? Не "полный курс теоретического и практического обучения", а "забегал на занятия"? Не получал "многочисленные *персональные* наставления и посвящения от таких выдающихся и известных Мастеров как Ургьен Тулку Ринпоче, Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче, Чоклинг Ринпоче, Чогье Тричен Ринпоче, Беру Кхенце Ринпоче, Сакья Тризин Ринпоче, Его Святейшество 17-й Кармапа, Трангу Ринпоче, Тенга Ринпоче, Чатрал Ринпоче, Цултрим Гьяцо Ринпоче и Джигме Ринпоче", а изредка бывал на стадионах, где несколько тысяч человек разом получали учение? Так будет скромнее? Как еще надо написать, чтобы нам себя представить именно в той роли, в которой он сюда был послан, причем не по своему желанию? 
> У нас избыток "авторизованных" русских учителей в России или он может нашел такой удачный способ бабла тут напилить? У нас тут за подвиг обычно считается "любезность оказать", а так жертвовать личной практикой чтобы делать тут что-то, разгребать все это и иметь терпение и сострадание выслушивать за это все на себя выливаемое - это ли не показатель действительной глубины практики? Легче быть добрым и сострадательным в условиях естественно к этому располагающих, а есть у кого сомнения по нашей ситуации в России исходя даже из обычного стиля общения хотя бы на форуме?


Помню, как в 2005 году в Киеве перед учениями ЕС Гьялва Кармапы раздавали рекламу с приглашением на учения ламы Олега. Написано в рекламе было следующее: "Отсидел столько ретритов... Учился у тех-то... Получил и *реализовал*..." Вот тут и началось самое интересное: далее следовал список практик (порядка двух десятков), которые получил и *реализовал* упомянутый лама. Я тогда прикинул немного, посчитал, сколько времени нужно потратить чтобы *релизовать* хотя-бы одну, и выводы для себя сделал. Скромнее нужно быть... скромнее.

----------

Дондог (03.06.2011)

----------


## Svarog

> Впрочем, мне лично все равно: сам я к ламе Олегу причащаться не пойду)))


Денис, Вам бы не причащаться, а для начала покаиться бы!  :Smilie: 

Показываю пример. Некоторое время назад я увидел информацию о неком ламе Олеге. Подумал, что за Лама такой? Ведь Ламы по-нормальному ведь должны быть ну как минимум тибетцами, ну а как максимум еще и Далай-Ламами или Кармапами, чтобы вызвать во мне интерес и душевный трепет. Потом каким-то чудесным стечением обстоятельств я толи аудио-лекцию его послушал, толи на лекцию сходил вживую. И подумал, ну не дурак ли я был, когда предвзято к нему относился?!
Причем самое интересное, что похожее неприятие и снисходительность я испытывал до этого к корейскому дзен-буддизму ("что? корейцы понимают что-то в дзене лучше китайцев или японцев?!", - думал я) или к практикующим Тхераваду Аджанам европейского происхождения... до того как познакомился с ними и их Учением.
Вот так и живу, постоянно офигевая от своих предубеждений и тупости.

PS я не думаю, Денис, что это мое покаяние как-то на вас повлияет, мне кажется Вы уж очень убежденный человек. Но возможно кто-то взглянет на себя и свои мысли более критично, а на людей более открыто.

PPS и я не призываю доверять любому, кто называет себя буддистким учителем.
Но надо слушать с открытым сердцем, а потом размышлять, и если после размышления придешь к выводу, что оно соотносится с Сутрами и трудами исторически признанных Учителей, то надо привносить это знание на свой путь.

----------

AndyZ (02.06.2011), Joy (10.06.2011), Rushny (02.06.2011), Алексей Самохин (02.06.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (02.06.2011)

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Дорогие ученики и почитатели таланта ламы Сонама Дордже,

Все это уже обсуждалось и не раз, свои нелепые упреки оставьте, пожалуйста, при себе!
Лично ламе Сонаму Дордже желаю доброго здоровья, всяческих благих деяний и побольше учеников!
Что касается меня, я прямой человек и не люблю, когда передергивают факты.
Делал затвор в Парпинге - значит в Непале, а не в Тибете. Делал затвор три года - значит делал затвор, а не учился в шедре. Перевел с английского - значит перевел с английского, а не с тибетского.
И еще, имхо, вовсе не обязательно писать предисловие к каждой книге, которую ты перевел или отредактировал и уж совсем должно быть неловко, когда разные экзальтированные персонажи пишут предисловие про тебя. Никого скромнее нет - Вашего меня!

----------

Denli (02.06.2011), Дондог (03.06.2011), Дубинин (03.06.2011), Карма Палджор (02.06.2011), Пема Дролкар (05.06.2011), Сергей Хос (02.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2011)

----------


## Дордже

> Дорогие ученики и почитатели таланта ламы Сонама Дордже,
> 
> Что касается меня, я прямой человек и не люблю, когда передергивают факты.
> Делал затвор в Парпинге - значит в Непале, а не в Тибете. Делал затвор три года - значит делал затвор, а не учился в шедре. Перевел с английского - значит перевел с английского, а не с тибетского.
> И еще, имхо, вовсе не обязательно писать предисловие к каждой книге, которую ты перевел или отредактировал и уж совсем должно быть неловко, когда разные экзальтированные персонажи пишут предисловие про тебя. Никого скромнее нет - Вашего меня!


А зачем сами передергиваете? Затвора было два - 3+4 года и шедра. Переводы были как с тибетского, так и с английского. По поводу скромности ламы Олега вы даже не знаете его лично, а делаете публичные выводы. Причем основанные на Яндексе. Вы почитайте что Яндекс выдаст про ЕС Далай Ламу, Чогьяла Норбу, думаете это они сами себя так запиарили от нескромности?


А вы *Denli*, если сказали а, говорите и б. А то выходит есть какой-то Носков (а хто это?), который как бы намекает нам, что лама Олег в ретритах мультики смотрел. Но больше вы ничего не скажете из личного благородства. Только поздно уже благородство показывать. Человека вы уже слегка испачкали, давайте выяснять все до конца. Что конкретно он вам сказал?

----------

Rushny (02.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2011)

----------


## Sadhak

Ну, я думаю как такую вынужденную рекламу не напиши, всем не угодишь. Особенно после того как не был в России уже 9 лет и потому трудно сразу иметь ясное представление о нашей "кухне", как это будет выглядеть, да что об этом подумают.  Я сам об этот листок взглядом спотыкался когда впервые увидел эту рекламу на ретрите ННР в Крыму в 2005-ом. Хорошо и удобно быть скромным когда не надо подавать себя в виде учителя. Практикуй себе, не высовывайся, а ученики появятся сами когда результаты практики будет уже нельзя не заметить если будет на то желание и способности. А тут же другое - иди учи и крутись как хочешь, как все тут получится - приедешь обратно. 
Да и дело вообще не в этих прошлых агитках. Это же не доллар чтобы всем нравится. Но все же поскольку человек является по факту признанным квалифицированным буддийским учителем, то и сплетни в стиле "сам я не был, но так слышал.." по крайней мере на этом форуме точно разводить не стоит.
Лично я уважаю и ценю этого человека как раз за действительную, а не показную скромность и естественность. Отсутствие искуственно-доброго телячьего взгляда и желания всем понравится. Спросишь, если не знает, отсылает к своему Учителю, а не разводит мути. Способность не повторять стократно написанное, а свободно выражать суть иногда в самых неожиданных терминах, не бояться говорить своим языком и своем понимании - я бы написал бы в такой рекламке конечно об этом, а не о "реализовал то или сё".

----------

Mit (06.06.2011), Rushny (02.06.2011), Svarog (02.06.2011), Дордже (02.06.2011), Кузьмич (11.06.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (02.06.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А вы *Denli*, если сказали а, говорите и б. А то выходит есть какой-то Носков (а хто это?), который как бы намекает нам, что лама Олег в ретритах мультики смотрел. Но больше вы ничего не скажете из личного благородства. Только поздно уже благородство показывать. Человека вы уже слегка испачкали, давайте выяснять все до конца. Что конкретно он вам сказал?


Я конечно не Денли, но некоторые вещи от л. Олега (достаточно неприятные и связанные в принципе с ложью и двусмысленностью) уже получал. Было.

----------


## Rushny

> про первый ретрит ламы Олега Позднякова я слышал много забавного от С. Носкова, которому довелось в те годы расписывать монастырь неподалеку от места, где длал ретрит упомянутый лама. По поводу второго его ретрита слышал не меньше и не менее интересных историй от тех, кто давно живет здесь, в Непале


1. Ну, если уж на то пошло, то и о вас мы кое-чего от живущих в Непале слыхивали. 
И чо? 
Вываливать все это, подобно вам, на БФ для всеобщего обозрения?
Знаете, как-то не хочется... не потому, что в объективности источников сомнения есть, а потому, что столь "славное" занятие, как распространение досужих сплетен, сильно омрачает самого распространителя.

2. В отличие от г. С. Носкова и от от "тех, кто давно живет здесь, в Непале", сотни человек из сангхи Чоклинг Терсар имели неоднократную возможность слышать лично от очень уважаемого в Непале, Тибете, Индии , США, странах Евросоюза и всея РФ хай-ламы традции Чоклинг Терсар, настоятеля монастыря Ка-Нинг Шедруб Линг и опекуна шедры, являющейся филиалом университета Катманду, дипломы которой признаются на всех самых высоких уровнях образовательной иерархии мира - преподобного тулку Чокьи Нима Ринпоче самые лестные отзывы в адрес ламы этой традиции Сонам Дордже (ламы Олега). А именно: о его компетенции, усердии, сострадательности, *скромности* (sic!) и о высокой степени реализации самых продвинутых практик и учений из различных циклов основанной Чокгьюром Лингпой традиции. Особо ЧНР отмечал успехи ламы Сонам Дордже в практиках Дзогчена, которому учат в рамках данной традиции. От западных практиков, находившихся в монастыре Ка-Нинг Шедруб Линг во времена учебы ламы Сонам Дордже в шедре при монастыре, можно узнать, что в их среде ламу Олега звали "Дзогчен-коммандос" за его упорство, настойчивость и успехи в овладении преподаваемым материалом и укрощении ума. Подробнее можно об этом расспросить, например, ведущего переводчика тибетских литургических текстов на английский Эрика Пема Кунсанга (Шмидта). Так же, как и лама Олег, Эрик был учеником одного из самых продвинутых практиков Дзогчена ХХ века Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче, растворившего мандалу своего тела в 1996 г.

И, милый Denli! 
Пожалуйста, не прогневайтесь и извините  ЧНР за его наглость в раздавании подобных оценок. Преподобный тулку ведь мог и не знать, что вам наговорили о его любимом ученике. Так будьте же милосердны к старику, плиз...


P.S. Позволю задать субъективный вопрос: 
Весьма странно было видеть среди критиканов уважаемого ламы Сонам Дордже, который имеет уже не один десяток учеников в России и Украине и пользуется неизменной любовью и уважением своих тибетских учителей, имена Пэма Бэнзы и Филолега. Хотя лично я с этими людьми и незнаком, но их деятельность по распространению Дхармы и переводам текстов ранее вызывала неизменное одобрение и уважение. Как и корректность в общении на форумах. 

Господа, откуда же в вас проросла такая зависть????

----------

Mit (06.06.2011), Samadhi Undercover (02.06.2011), Zosia (04.06.2011), Аньезка (02.06.2011), Дордже (02.06.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.06.2011), Пема Дролкар (05.06.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (02.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.06.2011)

----------


## Rushny

> Я конечно не Денли, но некоторые вещи от л. Олега (достаточно неприятные и связанные в принципе с ложью и двусмысленностью) уже получал. Было.


Так поделитесь же этими вещами с теми, кто ламе Олегу до сих пор еще верит!

----------

Дондог (03.06.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.06.2011)

----------


## Дордже

> Я конечно не Денли, но некоторые вещи от л. Олега (достаточно неприятные и связанные в принципе с ложью и двусмысленностью) уже получал. Было.


Олег, при всем уважении, но это не аргументы..

----------


## Карма Палджор

> P.S. Позволю задать субъективный вопрос:


Позволю ответить на субъективный вопрос.
Но относительно зависти маленькая цитата из правил, поскольку вы не угадали (модератор проснулся  :Smilie:  ).

- На форуме запрещено давать оценку степени развития участника. Все, что можно оценить, — это степень соответствия высказываний собеседника положениям той или иной школы Учения.
- Не пытайтесь угадывать мотивацию участников форума и не прибегайте к аргументам типа: “На самом деле за Вашими словами скрыт тот-то и тот-то смысл”, “Вашей истинной мотивацией в этом высказывании было то-то и то-то” – по умолчанию подразумевается, что Ваш собеседник думает именно то, что говорит.

Еще раз повторюсь, что это относительно фразы:




> Господа, откуда же в вас проросла такая зависть????


Теперь относительно вашего вопроса.  :Smilie: 




> Весьма странно было видеть среди критиканов уважаемого ламы Сонам Дордже, который имеет уже не один десяток учеников в России и Украине и пользуется неизменной любовью и уважением своих тибетских учителей, имена Пэма Бэнзы и Филолега.


У меня были контакты с л. Олегом. Были контакты и по поводу текстов в том числе. Вдобавок не исключено, что меня вы видели и лично (всякое может быть). После всех этих контактов и прочего у меня возникло несколько вопросов, которые он не смог прояснить. И в частности от его имени я стал получать очень интересные заявления от центра Рангджунг Йеше. 

Цитата удалена. Но если по сути - л. Олег сказал что ничего не было ,ни каких договоренностей и пр. Хотя по факту всё это присутствовало.

Ну так вот самый интересный момент состоял в том, что в данном варианте л. Олег мягко говоря пошел на обман, поскольку таковые договоренности были. Когда человек говорит сперва одно, а потом отказывается от своих слов - это для достаточно ясный показатель.
Также есть и другой вопрос, который меня честно говоря позабавил. При беглом просмотре сборника практик и молитв Рангджунг Йеше было обнаружено достаточное количество неточностей в переводе. После предложения всё переделать неспеша в ответ получил интересную фразу - *пока всё не продадим, ничего переделывать не станем*. И на что это похоже?

Как результат многие тексты Чоклинг терсар можно спокойно скачать у меня с сайта. И часть этих текстов издаваться в Рангджунг Йеше не будет.

----------

Denli (02.06.2011), Дондог (03.06.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> ... одного из самых продвинутых практиков Дзогчена ХХ века Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче, растворившего мандалу своего тела в 1996 г.


Извините, что не по теме. Но заинтересовала фраза *"растворившего мандалу своего тела"*, что это такое, реализация радужного тела, развеяние тела подобно пеплу, или просто поэтическое выражение, означающее смерть уважаемого учителя? В биографиях, найденных мною в интернете, о смерти Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче, просто сказано - *ушел*. Кто-нибудь может пояснить, что означает растворить мандалу своего тела?

----------


## Denli

> Извините, что не по теме. Но заинтересовала фраза *"растворившего мандалу своего тела"* Кто-нибудь может пояснить, что означает растворить мандалу своего тела?


Слышал от очевидцев, что во время ухода Ринпоче его тело уменьшилось до размера 50 сантиметров.

----------

Дондог (03.06.2011), Леонид Ш (02.06.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Дорогие друзья, я понимаю, что новолуние только было, да и солнце тут затмевалось, но давайте помнить, что лама Олег для кого-то является Учителем и обсуждение Учителей правилами форума запрещено. Давайте все-таки научимся уважать друг друга

----------

Rushny (02.06.2011), Аньезка (02.06.2011), Дордже (02.06.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.06.2011), Пема Дролкар (05.06.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

На этой вёсёлой ноте тему можно закрывать. Что и делаю, поскольку тема себя исчерпала в самом начале.
Если кто-то захочет выругаться, сказать что-то по поводу л. Олега  - обсуждайте в личке

----------

Denli (02.06.2011), Rushny (02.06.2011), Артем Тараненко (02.06.2011), Дордже (02.06.2011), Пема Дролкар (05.06.2011)

----------

